# Divorce Letter



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Dear wife:

I'm writing you this letter to tell you that I'm leaving you forever. I've been a good man to you for 27 years and I have nothing to show for it. These last two weeks have been hell. Your boss called to tell me that you quit your job today and that was the last straw.

Last week, you came home and didn't even notice I had a new haircut, had cooked your favorite meal and even wore a brand new pair of silk boxers. You ate in two minutes, and went straight to sleep after watching all of your soaps.

You don't want sex or anything that connects us as husband and wife. Either you're cheating on me or you don't love me anymore; whatever the case, I'm gone.

Your EX-Husband ...

P. S. don't try to find me. Your sister Carla and I are moving away to West Virginia together!

Have a great life!



============================



Her letter.........

Dear Ex-Husband:

Nothing has made my day more than receiving your letter. It's true you and I have been married for 27 years, although a good man is a far cry from what you've been. I watch my soaps so much because they almost drown out your constant whining and griping. Too bad that doesn't work.

I DID notice when you got a hair cut last week, but the first thing that came to mind was, 'You look just like a girl!' Since my mother raised me not to say anything if you can't say something nice, I didn't comment. And when you cooked my favorite meal, you must have gotten me confused with my sister because I stopped eating pork seven years ago.

About those new silk boxers: I turned away from you because the $49.99 price tag was still on them and I prayed it was a coincidence that my sister had just borrowed $50 from me that morning.

After all of this, I still loved you and felt we could work it out. So when I hit the lotto for 10 million dollars on Saturday, I quit my job and bought us two tickets to Jamaica, but when I got home you were gone.

Everything happens for a reason, I guess. I hope you have the fulfilling life you always wanted. My lawyer said that the letter you wrote ensures you won't get a dime from me. So take care.

Signed,

Your Ex-Wife, Rich As Hell and Free!

P. S.. I don't know if I ever told you this, but my sister Carla was born Carl. I hope that's not a problem. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:shock: O|*


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

+! :lol:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

-BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------



## charles2 (Sep 30, 2021)

You can make whole movies about such divorces.
Unfortunately, I do not have such an interesting case with divorce. After a few years of living together, I realized that we were not created with this person for each other, and after going through an incredible amount of legal information, I filed for divorce. I also found this article on the Internet: How to Win a Divorce Case: 6 Tactics for Lawyers | Lawrina. It has helped me a lot, so if someone gets divorced and is not confident in their abilities, read it, it will give you the necessary legal guidance.
Your divorce case is very interesting, and I even said instructively.


----------

